# Abu 6500 c3ct hi speed mag



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Red sideplates, 525 handle. Stock other than handle. 130 plus shipping. PM phone number for pics.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Price drop to 110


----------

